# Chav in a tt



## kazinak

Normaly i don't give a s..t, but video this makes me mad [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

oh how i wishe he had hit the bollards at the end Kaz...........good find what a knob


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What a cock what's the odds it's stolen :evil:


----------



## POOKIETT

Gotta be stolen. [smiley=bigcry.gif] poor car


----------



## andy68

Can't wait for the Ad in the for sale section,

'ONE CAREFUL OWNER' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daztheblue1976

Stupid ..............

Got me thinking about more car though think I must have a boost leak as mine doesn't pick up like that :?


----------



## conlechi

Probably nicked it :evil:


----------



## nordic

I now understand what reliant robin owners felt when Clarkson slid on it on a side on each junction


----------



## gogs

It won't be around for much longer if that's how it's being treated, really sad that this what these cars are being used for, no doubt due to the continual price drop :-(


----------



## ryanmtt

This video makes me want to cry  that's the trouble with all nice cars once ropey examples hit rock bottom prices chavs buy them and wreck them


----------



## daztheblue1976

to the people that think somebody has bought this car to just ruin. are so wrong its clearly been knicked and this is what the scumbags do to cars when they nick them!!

its probably been burned out by now and they have moved on to the next unlucky person :twisted:


----------



## arvelb

Bell end


----------



## carpet3

Idiot


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Wow that guy really likes the handbrake, getting air over speed bumps and pinching cars it would seem. With respect to the 'former owner' it seemed to pick up nice enough, least until he burned the clutch.

Sounds like they are Irish too but I couldn't make out the plates. Feel sorry for the owner  makes me sad.


----------



## Jamie-V6

This winds me up!


----------



## Stealth69

Is it wrong that I wanted the one tricked bell end to smash through the front of a house??

I just wan to pull him out of the car and slam his head repeatedly in the door!


----------



## maryanne1986

someone was caning it around swansea the other day in one (silver) and it makes me pissed off because some of us work hard for our cars!!! other people then couldnt give a shit, rag the tits off them and treat them with no respect or have any respect for these cars!!!


----------



## Tagbartok

Either stolen or being traded in the following day!


----------



## lodey23

little scumbag ***.


----------



## Howzit37

I feel bad enough when I really plant my foot once in a while...never mind getting air off of speed bumps. If I had seen this clip and realised that it was my stolen TT, I would probably cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTMBTT

The real trouble is that this type of lune eventually ends up doing this.......










.......... or worse kills some innocent bystander.


----------



## micks_tt

prick!! :x


----------



## BaueruTc

Reason I would never want my car back if it had ever been stolen. What a shame


----------



## maryanne1986

dont even wanna think about my car being stolen thank god we have high tech security and electric gates!!!


----------



## ryanmtt

BaueruTc said:


> Reason I would never want my car back if it had ever been stolen. What a shame


+1


----------



## stewbieTT

surprised no-one in the houses called the police :?


----------



## daztheblue1976

stewbieTT said:


> surprised no-one in the houses called the police :?


Probably some kind of council estate somewhere!

Where it's not the done thing do phone the police! Wrong I know bit this is the world we live in these days! Where Jeremy Kyle types think they rule the roost!!


----------



## Danny Wilde

He's obviously running late and lost. Why else would he be whizzing up and down the same bit of road? He really ought to stop and ask someone....


----------



## Baalthazaar

daztheblue1976 said:


> Stupid Irish pikeys....
> 
> Got me thinking about more car though think I must have a boost leak as mine doesn't pick up like that :?


You dont have to be Irish to be a thick tw**t


----------



## Matty!

I can safely say thats been knicked. Its just obvious.

However, its good to see the old bird held up to the punishment ey.


----------



## daztheblue1976

Baalthazaar said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Irish pikeys....
> 
> Got me thinking about more car though think I must have a boost leak as mine doesn't pick up like that :?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to be Irish to be a thick tw**t
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more with u there! It's just this occasion the accents are Irish of the car theives doing the recording. I wasn't just generalising the Irish we have these idiots everywhere


----------



## Jamesc

Ah Belfast! :lol: Divis Hoods is Hoods from an area in belfast (Divis Street funnily enough), Ripe for rioting and car theift, 90% chance if you car is stolen in NI it will end up there and treated in a similar matter to that.



stewbieTT said:


> surprised no-one in the houses called the police :?


They arent afriad of the police in this area, police turn up they start raming them and attacking them, with anything they can find bricks...stones....wood.....petrol bombs.....what ever they can get there hands on,

Another video from the same street, though the PSNI get stuck in this time






Joys of living in Northern Ireland!


----------



## darylbenfield

Bunch o' c**ts.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lost for words.... :x  Bloody unreal ,mindless badly educated non respecting scum... :x :x . No one in their right respectful mind would treat their own car like that. Not only that, one mistake by the scum scrote at the wheel ,and someone innocent could have been hurt... 

Damien.


----------



## Nathanho123

I wished with all my might that we would crash

F**king mug


----------



## ades tt 180

The sad thing is they think they are really cool and clever when the reality is they are pathetic scum...euthanase the lot of them!! [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

real police with real powers!!!! love it.........shame ours can't do that anymore.


----------



## simno44

Gazzer said:


> real police with real powers!!!! love it.........shame ours can't do that anymore.


??

Must be a force thing.


----------



## Jamesc

Gazzer said:


> real police with real powers!!!! love it.........shame ours can't do that anymore.


Only up until recently the have started taking great action against them......though probably cause "other groups" were taking it into there hands and dealing with the situation! Saw in the local paper a "legend" (leg...end more like!) in the joyriding scene around belfast found nailed to a fence in one morning after a night joyriding, face beat off him etc......though "he didnt deserve it"...well so he thought anyway! Shots fired at cars etc etc.

Though when they are faced with this sort of stuff over various times of the year (every other weekend sometimes) 









You can see why they need a bit more power than Mainland Police Departments. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

simno44 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> real police with real powers!!!! love it.........shame ours can't do that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Must be a force thing.
Click to expand...

that wasn't a dig at our force si, as i know your hands are tied by the pc brigade do gooders that never face a real saturday nights abuse by scum.



> Only up until recently the have started taking great action against them......though probably cause "other groups" were taking it into there hands and dealing with the situation! Saw in the local paper a "legend" (leg...end more like!) in the joyriding scene around belfast found nailed to a fence in one morning after a night joyriding, face beat off him etc......though "he didnt deserve it"...well so he thought anyway! Shots fired at cars etc etc.
> 
> Though when they are faced with this sort of stuff over various times of the year (every other weekend sometimes)


hang the little scrotes............or nail them to something LOVE THAT :lol:


----------



## simno44

Gazzer said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> real police with real powers!!!! love it.........shame ours can't do that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> Must be a force thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

that wasn't a dig at our force si, as i know your hands are tied by the pc brigade do gooders that never face a real saturday nights abuse by scum.


> I see what your saying buddy.
> But what I was getting at was the method they use.. I mean obviously contact like that is not something practiced on a daily basis.
> 
> But everything that just happened in that Video.. Would and has be considered reasonable in my experience when faced with.. Lets say a suspect that has been running for a good period of time or is showing absolutely no restraint to wanting to make off.
> 
> Other than the initial blow from the marked car to the drivers door.. Witch is something iv seen done a good few times. I don't see anything that would need to be specifically justified should the question be raised in court.
> 
> That's all I was saying mate.
> 
> The British police aren't considered to be the best globally for no reason, But I have to hand it to those guys. They don't half face some stick daily that many in the UK are lucky not to experience throughout force career.


----------



## simno44

They don't half take an age trying to get the little shit out of the car though... Didn't look like the lad could drive the thing ether.


----------



## Gazzer

simno44 said:


> They don't half take an age trying to get the little shit out of the car though... Didn't look like the lad could drive the thing ether.


think you will find a few stones were being hurled at them at the same time......hence the landy driving in to cover


----------



## simno44

Gazzer said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't half take an age trying to get the little shit out of the car though... Didn't look like the lad could drive the thing ether.
> 
> 
> 
> think you will find a few stones were being hurled at them at the same time......hence the landy driving in to cover
Click to expand...

Yep. Saw that. I was referring to them having the guy out if the car though..

As for the landy.. That offers little to No cover when stood outside of it lol.

There is something very strange about that video.. Can't quite put my finger on it.. If it wasn't for the crowd.. I would think it was an exercise. It doesn't quite add up.


----------



## Gazzer

> PC Numb nuts said........ It doesn't quite add up.


well we all know cops can't count bud :lol:


----------



## simno44

Gazzer said:


> PC Numb nuts said........ It doesn't quite add up.
> 
> 
> 
> well we all know cops can't count bud :lol:
Click to expand...

I can. Look.










3 and 2/3s That's just how we train. Lol.


----------



## Gazzer

simno44 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC Numb nuts said........ It doesn't quite add up.
> 
> 
> 
> well we all know cops can't count bud :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can. Look.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 and 2/3s That's just how we train. Lol.
Click to expand...

Wanter lol made me choke on me battered sausage and chips.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Think the reason they took a while to get him out is they blocked both doors stopping the car and seemed to rather enjoy beating on the windows with there batons  The guy was trying to reverse but looked a little pinned. Putting a heavy armoured defender in the way solved that issue  All while little sh#ts were shouting and throwing stones. How nice!


----------



## simno44

Hitty sticks for the win!!


----------



## Gazzer

simno44 said:


> Hitty sticks for the win!!


Nitty sticks????? Oh that is so gay.. Meant to be a tough rusty copper!!!!!! Eh sarge can I have one of those new hit ty sticks to play with please boss


----------



## Gazzer

Si you know I am taking the pee mucker, so don't do a pnc check on me bitty tattoo that says I love Simon xxx

Explain that to the lads on duty nugget he he


----------



## simno44

Are you pissed?

Police batten:
Known in the locker room as the "Hitty stick"

CS:
Known in the locker room as "face f##k"


----------



## Gazzer

Not tonight bud, in a tad of pain yes as I fell of dam pickup this morning lmao


----------



## oceans7

Thank god they used a blue one and not a silver one, I could'nt have handled it had they been using a silver one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

